# Does anyone near coquitlam have a hospital tank for a discus?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a sick Discus in my tank but it would be to expensive to treat my whole tank. It looks like fin rot I can supply the meds and food if someone can quarantine him for me. I know its alot to ask but I just don't have a separate tank for him.

-my water parameters are perfect and he's the only one who's got it









604-518-0206
Jason


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How big do u need the tank to b?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, too bad I just treated my 75g last two weeks or you could have threw it in there and is ending the treatments. Although lost 4 or 5 and a couple will be gone still. If they need medication for potential parasites and you don't treat your whole tank, how could you be sure that you are rid of the problem(s)?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

its not a parasite iv'e got 36watt uv and i change 60% of my water every week plus i don't introduce anything to the tank. but yes i know i could still get a parasite but its fin rot and hes eating and pooping fine.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I think at least a 20-30g if water changes are done every day or 2. Do you have a tank i could borrow?



Claudia said:


> How big do u need the tank to b?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just took down a 20g cause i am getting ready for my move,i wont b using it right now till after my move when i will b setting it back up so u can use it if u need one


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank's again Claudia Ive setup the tank and now im just waiting for the temp to be juust right


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> Thank's again Claudia Ive setup the tank and now im just waiting for the temp to be juust right


Good, hopefully your fish gets better


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

All setup and I found 1 more discus that has a very tiny white fluff on him so he's in there too.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope u dont find any more sick ones


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

you can borrow my 35 if you want pm me if interested


----------



## Marcus Aurelius (Oct 25, 2012)

You need to do more than 60% a week!!!, i had same issue before, salt at 1-TBSP per 10 gallons, and keeping the heat at 86 ( no lower) you should be changing 90% a day when they are sick. it should clear up quickly. I had same with 22 discus in a tank before, after 10 days they were all better. fin rot seems to be a secondary infection to some other underlying health issue.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Any updates on how the fish is doing?


----------

